# Valve Cover Spacers



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day and Happy Independence Day

The 1966 GTO is slowly coming back together. The original '093' heads had some valve seat issues that the machine shop could not repair, so I acquired a set of '670' heads as replacements. The replacement heads will utilize the stock valve train. I would like to use the original 1966 valve covers however, with the different valve geometry of the '670' heads, a spacer will be needed.

My question is: How thick of a spacer will be needed? The '66 does not have A/C but does have power brakes. 
I would like to keep it as stock appearing as possible. 

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Try putting your two gaskets together and a semi wet bread roll, wax, clay underneath the valve cover. That's how I tested the room under my hood and air breather. On my Z28. Make sure the rocker you test is on the lift. I Have a 67 with 5/16 gaskets for clearance of my polylocks.


----------

